# Verdi vs Wagner



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just saw on Amazon the blu ray for Verdi vs Wagner: a 6 part documentary from the BBC. First time I know it exists (I'm in the US). Anyone here has seen it? Opinions? Thanks.


----------

